
TCP and Websockets for Games - omnibrain
http://ithare.com/tcp-and-websockets-for-games/
======
Matthias247
Great article. I have seen this "most popular TCP bug" in dozens of
applications (including commercial ones). Seems to be the default
misunderstanding about TCP.

